# Skin scraping



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So I'm a bit scared that Jr might have "walking dandruff" (don't remember the scientific term) or some type of mange. 
Is it weird to go to the vet and request a skin scraping? 
The only symptoms he has is losing small spots of hair and dandruff (and this dog has never had dandruff) So idk.
I will keep an eye on him and see if it gets better. But I can't go to the vet at least for the next couple of days (things have came up and I don't have much money to live off of right now) 
Any thoughts I got on the internet and I'm honestly freaking out.
Not to mention Sunshine (my other dog) has strangely started not eating all her breakfast. She left a lot today of her food. But so far will eat all her dinner (same food and amount)


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I gave him Benadryl as it might just be an allergic reaction to something.
Told my mom and she wants to take him in Saturday or Monday (hopefully) still have no clue how I'll come up with the money though. 
I'm hoping the Benadryl will help.
Looked at him again and it's only that little spot.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, do you have a clipper you can use? If so, I'd carefully clip away the hair around that spot. If it is multiple spots, then I'd get a shampoo made for dogs, and bathe him. This sounds more like some irritation, than an allergy. Is he scratching alot? Did the benadryl help?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

No I actually don't have clippers. 
I just bathed him this morning that's when I noticed it. I showered him with flea and tick shampoo. No he isn't scratching a lot plus where it's at he can't scratch it. At most probably nibble himself. He's only had the Benadryl for 30 minutes or so, it's too early to tell but I'll check tomorrow morning to "compare" 
Jojo got prescribed Animax ointment for his granuloma. I'm thinking it wouldn't hurt to apply on Jr for a couple days. As it's for bacterial/yeast infections.
Edit: I gave him Benadryl last night and again this morning. It honestly looks the same. But I'll give him Benadryl again when I get home. 
Is it strange that my hands and face are a bit itchy? I've taken Benadryl as well but I can't take it during the day since I get really sleepy. 
But now I'm wondering if he has something that's transferred to humans..?
And now that I think about it happened on about Sunday and I noticed his bald spot on Monday. 
Last thing I need is that he gave me something...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ringworm is contagious, but I doubt it comes on that soon. I'd be washing my face and hands after touching the dog just in case. The Animax ointment wouldn't hurt, but may not help either. I'd just watch the spot. Wash it with a mild soap and water, dry it off and see what happens. Why did you 'shower him with flea and tick shampoo'? Did you actually see any parasites? Sometimes these irritate the skin?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I wasn't even thinking about ringworm. Why wouldn't it make him itch like crazy. But where it's on his back he can't scratch at it just chew/nibble on it. 
In summer we get horrible fleas/ticks. And so to try my best to "control" I shower them with flea and tick shampoo during the summer.
I've been giving him Benadryl since I noticed it but I haven't noticed much of a difference to be honest. Other than less dandruff. 
I haven't found any fleas and ticks on him.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds as if it isn't too itchy. Benadryl makes me sleepy too. How big a spot is this? I don't know about dandruff. My shorthair, Emmy, has it, and has had it most of her life. I get a lot of undercoat out of her, but the dandruff never leaves. Gets better with a bath, however.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

It's like no bigger than a quarter. Not getting better or worse.
Sunshine used to get a lot of dandruff everywhere on her back but I'm a bit concerned as Jr has never had dandruff like ever. And I find it a bit weird as it's in only one spot. 
Also his spot under the fur is a bit of a different color than the rest of his coat. Almost like a darker color. Maybe purplish..? 
I have a couple of more days before making my decision to take him. 
If money was limitless I'd take him but it also bothers me knowing he shouldn't be missing a spot of fur. Plus I took jojo in for losing hair. I'm always trying to be "fair" yet it's not always easy with 4 dogs. Alright my rant is over lol
Update: I called our normal vet clinic and there gonna be closed for Saturday (Memorial Day Weekend) So I then start calling all the Banfield's in our area (within 20 miles) they have no openings to fit my time or they wanted a drop off (Jr doesn't do well with other people without me let alone dogs) Called other vet clinics many are going to open Saturday but no openings. I found one who wanted $115 for Saturday walk ins. I love Jr but he's not dying. I found another for $65 which is still pretty pricey (for me at least) but does open at 7:00AM The last clinic I called was also $65 but we actually talked about the dog. She was honest with me and told me since he only has a bald spot and no other symptoms he'd be fine to wait for his normal vet. 
So I'm just going to wait and I'll have to keep reminding myself he's completely fine other than a small patch of fur falling out. And he could wait till next weekend if it doesn't grow back.
I feel mentally tired lol


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Update: I ended up finding a vet (yesterday) who could make us an appointment for Sunday at 10:30 (already done) at a good exam price ($45) 
This place is about 15 minutes farther than our normal vet, not sure which I like better yet though. Each have pros and cons. 
Anyways Jr does have a fungal/bacterial skin thing going on. He was given Miconahex+triz wipes and Malaseb shampoo. Hopefully it'll cure it. 
I'm glad I took him as I continued to second guess myself until I took him in (thinking I was over reacting)
They also did a skin scraping just to be sure but nothing showed up thankfully. 
She said the fur should grow back no later than a month and half.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm glad Jr has the correct diagnosis and treatment. I'm sure both of you will feel better very soon!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

The shampoo was given as shower twice a week for 2 weeks. I'm thinking shower on Monday and than again on Thursday...?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds good as far as timing goes. What does a 'shower' mean? Just wetting the skin? All over, or just on the spot? (in my mind, I have you and Jr IN the shower together!!!)


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Haha!! 😄 
No in my family we say "shower" even if we mean bath. So I have a tendency to say I'm going to shower the dogs. But I mean give them a bath. 
I love Jr but definitely not taking a shower with him lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah well!!! Guess I'll have to 'get' another picture in my mind! (I did have a dog that would try and get in the shower with me, and I had to close the door to keep her out!)


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Your too funny!!! 😄


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jr had his 2nd bath yesterday with the soap from the vet. And been doing the wipes twice daily. 
His fur has been growing back, yay! 
But he still has a black/purplish spot. He got that when they scraped his skin and I don't know if they did it too harsh as they had took him to the back. I know it's only been about a week and a couple days but I'm hoping he doesn't have that spot forever. 
As for fur growing back he's doing awesome the vet said it could be up to a month and half so maybe I shouldn't question it. Plus he isn't done with the shampoos or wipes.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, Probably, the black/purplish spot will be covered up as time goes by. When they scraped his skin, they have to go down until it is just slightly bleeding, or just short of that. As long as he is showing improvement I wouldn't worry.


----------

